# Outrageous



## Chippygeoff (21 Apr 2014)

I was having a chat with Martin about a problem I have with my Hegner. The tension rod at the back has two steel wedges that fit into the arms. The wedges are now showing signs of wear and need to be replaced but I can't buy the wedges on their own, I have to buy the complete tension rod. The reason for this is that the end of the rod is splayed out preventing the bottom wedge being removed. The rod is less than 200mm long and has a plastic star knob on the end. Hegner want almost £42 for a new one, which I find is way over the top and there is no way I will pay that for something so small and simple. I am going to see a local engineering company tomorrow and see if they can come up with something.


----------



## rspsteve (21 Apr 2014)

I would imagine they will charge a couple of hours labour plus a bit for materials which is probably over £42 .

Keep us informed .

Steve


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2014)

Can you post a decent sketch, freehand will do, and dimensions?
The combined efforts of the forum should be able to come up with a solution for a replacement assembly.


----------



## finneyb (21 Apr 2014)

Would an Axi spare for their AWFS18 be cheaper and fit?
AWFS18 parts diag http://www.axminster.co.uk/media/downlo ... manual.pdf

Brian


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Apr 2014)

Geoff I read with great concern about the cost of replacement for the tension on the Hegner.It is NOT  encouraging members to buy the machines which we know are very good.The after sales services requires a lot to be desired,and will eventually lead to lower sales.Geoff this has you know is not the first post to criticize the cost of replacement parts.
I only hope that someone from Hegner sees the posts about them and pulls their fingers out (hammer) I feel very sorry that the members who have bought Hegner's on the recommendation of Hegner owners on here.of which I am one.
Thank you Geoff for bringing this to our attention =D> 

Not the Best News

Bryan


----------



## finneyb (21 Apr 2014)

finneyb":2252t0fl said:


> Would an Axi spare for their AWFS18 be cheaper and fit?
> AWFS18 parts diag http://www.axminster.co.uk/media/downlo ... manual.pdf
> 
> Brian



The length of the threaded bar (part no 35 on the Axi parts diag) is 178mm in total ie to the top of the knob.
On the Axi parts diag the wedges are numbered separately so maybe you can buy just the wedges.

Wrt to the high cost of Hegner spares - German wages costs are a lot greater than Taiwan labour costs its a fact of life I don't see how Hegner can reduce their parts costs unless they go to Taiwan. 

HTH

Brian


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Apr 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys, much appreciated. I never even thought about the AWFS18 from Axy. Thanks to Fineyb for the manual link. I found the bit I need and it will fit the Hegner. I have tried ringing the Axy number 03332 406406 but all I keep getting is a message saying the mailbox is full and I cannot find another number on their website. I think it would save a lot of hassle if I ordered the Axy spare part, it's bound to be cheaper than Hegner. I don't go a bundle on the steel Hegner used for the wedges, at the price they want the least I would expect would be titanium. I will give an up


----------



## scrimper (21 Apr 2014)

finneyb":onnrep0q said:


> Wrt to the high cost of Hegner spares - German wages costs are a lot greater than Taiwan labour costs its a fact of life I don't see how Hegner can reduce their parts costs unless they go to Taiwan.
> 
> Brian



Wages may be higher than Taiwan in Germany but that still does not justify the outrageous prices that Hegner charge, some of the spares prices are quite ridiculous, when my on/off switch packed up the cost from Hegner was £24 + P&P now this has nowt to do with wages being higher in Germany because Hegner do not even make the switch as is probably the case with other standard parts, the switch is a simple double pole snap in rocker switch which can be bought from any decent electronic supplier such as Rapid or CPC for less than £1.00! So how on earth can they justify charging £24 for it?


----------



## finneyb (21 Apr 2014)

Scrimper,

I'm not a Hegner man I've always considered them grossly overpriced that's why I got the Axi AWFS18. basically a clone so far as I can see. It will be interesting to see what Axi charge for the threaded bar and wedges. As will all spares it will be more than seems reasonable. 

There are a number of possible answers to your question ' So how on earth can they justify charging £24 for it? ' 
1) Because they have a monopoly or near monopoly so can charge basically what they like and get away with, a less technically minded wo/man than you would have had no alternative than to pay their price.
2) The admin costs of sourcing the part, paying the invoice, holding stock, dealing with your order, etc plus profit all at German wage rates all add up to the price.
3)They don't want the spares business - and price to discourage use.

What would be really interesting to know is where are Hegners parts manufactured and saws assembled Germany or Taiwan? I couldn't find that out when I was looking to buy; Axi are quite clear it is Taiwan. 

Just my thoughts 

Brian


----------



## jonluv (21 Apr 2014)

I needed a cam for my Hawk and the Chaps on the Metalwork Forum were very helpful with one chap making it for me and he refused to charge

Well worth a try if you can provide the measurements


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2014)

finneyb":27wqbzrr said:


> ........What would be really interesting to know is where are Hegners parts manufactured and saws assembled Germany or Taiwan? I couldn't find that out when I was looking to buy; Axi are quite clear it is Taiwan.
> ..


Their German web site says:-


> Our woodworking machines - Made in Germany - win every comparison. Get to know our product range.


Whether there is an element of semantics at play between Manufactured and Assembled is another matter.


----------



## martinka (21 Apr 2014)

finneyb":3ucgfu8p said:


> The length of the threaded bar (part no 35 on the Axi parts diag) is 178mm in total ie to the top of the knob.
> On the Axi parts diag the wedges are numbered separately so maybe you can buy just the wedges.



Brian, is the thread on the Axi tension rod at the top or bottom? I was thinking that if the wedges can be removed, the thread must be at the bottom, unless there is something else to stop the bottom wedge coming off.


----------



## finneyb (21 Apr 2014)

Martin,

Thread is at the top of the tension rod. 
There is a shoulder at the bottom of the tension rod that stops lower wedge falling off. 
The top wedge appears to be threaded and the lower wedge not threaded just a clear hole - they have different part nos.
The knob is screwed onto the tension rod so I assume that it could be unscrewed with a little force; maybe loctite or similar.
Once the knob has been removed the rod could be wound down through the threaded top wedge and passes through the bottom wedge.
Insert new wedges and insert rod from beneath. 

Brian


----------



## toesy (21 Apr 2014)

Would these be of use to you?

From a Clarke scroll saw, quick look against my hegner and they look identical, you could give them a try.

Let me know, I can post them tomorrow to you.

PM your address if you want the give it a go.


----------



## martinka (22 Apr 2014)

finneyb":3g58fsgu said:


> Martin,
> 
> Thread is at the top of the tension rod.
> There is a shoulder at the bottom of the tension rod that stops lower wedge falling off.
> ...



Cheers, Brian. I just wondered if they had done it the easy way on the clone. But then if they had, I suppose it would no longer be a clone. 
If the knob on the Hegner one comes off easily, I could make Geoff some new wedges. I'll check mine tomorrow.


----------



## Roughcut (22 Apr 2014)

finneyb":5smon4sb said:


> Scrimper,
> 
> I'm not a Hegner man I've always considered them grossly overpriced that's why I got the Axi AWFS18. basically a clone so far as I can see. It will be interesting to see what Axi charge for the threaded bar and wedges. As will all spares it will be more than seems reasonable.
> 
> ...



I would agree with you on points 1) and 2) Brian.
But not on point 3) because I believe the spares side of Hegner's business is important to them and their customers.
It is inevitable that customer's will require spare parts from time to time and Hegner machines are not priced or considered as throwaway items.
I assume Hegner make a fair profit from the Spares side of their business, and as a customer I prefer to buy power tools/machines from a manufacturer that does offer spare parts should they be needed.
I just wish they were cheaper.


----------



## martinka (22 Apr 2014)

martinka":agyqt3x8 said:


> If the knob on the Hegner one comes off easily, I could make Geoff some new wedges. I'll check mine tomorrow.



Easy enough to make, apart from the thread being left hand.


----------

